# Finger picks



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I love to finger pick. To me it just adds so much more to playing. I had grown my nails for a long time, but recently cut them. I was trying to force myself to use a standard pick for a while. 

Having these shaped nails bothered me all the time I wasn't playing, so I am looking for alternatives. I went down and asked at a music shop. I bought some of these:









I don't know if there is something wrong with me or the picks, but we do not get along. I can't play with those. The flat thumb pick is fine, I've had one for a long time. Works great.

has anyone found finger picks that work similar to having nails. If so where can I get some. (Pardon the lack of question mark, my keyboard has gone french on meÉÈèèÀÇ¨)

Thanks!

P.S. If anyone knows how to fix a french keyboard I'd love to know. It magically switched half way through this post... I had to keep my apostrophe on my clipboard.
*EDIT* I restated my web browser and all is well! ??''\<> feels good. I still wonder what got into firefox.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...ever tried making your own...???...

[video=youtube;0Hbujx2fR4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hbujx2fR4Q[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this vid shows several styles of fingerpicks...

[video=youtube;p5faDPW9fmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5faDPW9fmA[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Fred Kelly*s are my thumbpick of choice. I have yet to try a fingerpick that allowed me to frail (downstroke) as well as upstroke, so I have always maintained my nails. I don't really see the benefit of fingerpicks unless one can't cultivate good nails.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a fingerpicker too, though not always. I've never been able to get along with fingerpicks, metal or plastic, even though I tried. I had some luck using a thumbpick made (or branded) national, but it broke and I gave up on it since my thumbnail works just as well.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

My nails are ok at picking length. They're not the strongest, and my index finger nail splits on the bottom for some reason, but I know with some effort I could fix them. I might try making my own. 
I found this: [video=youtube;MhqZpQWoVuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhqZpQWoVuQ[/video]

I'm not a fan of the velcro or tape ideas. I woud like to use something more permanent. Tape seems like a good starting point though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ironically, I just bought the exact same pair of white Dunlop fingerpicks to use with a lap steel I am resurrecting. They seem a little overly snug for me, so I may just warm them up a bit and stretch them.

I'll let you know how I like them once I have the instrument strung up and playable.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I am interested to know how you make out.

For me, I usually perch a finger or two on a string, and use my nails to pluck. With these finger picks, i can't perch or pluck because my fingers are covered in smooth plastic. People must like that style of pick, as that's the only style I saw in store. This leads me to believe I'm doing it wrong . . . lol.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

Wiser said:


> P.S. If anyone knows how to fix a french keyboard I'd love to know. It magically switched half way through this post... I had to keep my apostrophe on my clipboard.
> *EDIT* I restated my web browser and all is well! ??''\<> feels good. I still wonder what got into firefox.


I assume you are using Windows Vista. If so, then pressing the left control key and then the shift key above it will cycle through your keyboard layouts. Pressing the right control + shift keys puts you into Multilingual mode. You can remove keyboard layouts if you don't need them by opening the Control Panel, Clock, Language and Region, Regional and Language Options, Keyboard and Language Options and click the Change Keyboards button. Or if you do need them, you can add a keyboard icon to your taskbar to easily check which language is active and switch between them.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

there are some finger picks that do exactly as you mentioned - they mimic the curve of your nails. They're called alaska piks, here's the link
aLaska Pik - Finger & Thumbnail Pick for Stringed Instruments
I've never used them myself, I prefer to use my nails, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brigham said:


> there are some finger picks that do exactly as you mentioned - they mimic the curve of your nails. They're called alaska piks, here's the link
> aLaska Pik - Finger & Thumbnail Pick for Stringed Instruments
> I've never used them myself, I prefer to use my nails, but I've heard good things about them.


Tried them. They still require the wearer to have enough nail for the tip to fit under, and they still pull off when frailing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

